# Overnighting on way to Cornwall



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Alison is taking the MH down to Newquay for a week or so. It's the first time she's been away in it alone, I have to work till Saturday then I'm going to dash down by car. 
Instead of her trying to do it all on Friday which is when the site is booked from, I suggested she does some on Thursday and stop over somewhere so she has less to do on Friday. 
However, as she'll be alone, I'm not happy with the idea of her just stopping in a layby or similar, and don't really want her trailing miles off the M5 to find somewhere quiet. 
Anyone got any suggestions for somewhere really SAFE and Quiet she can stop in the Gloucester/Bristol area? A pub would be nice and she'll happily eat & drink so it's worth their while - but there don't seem to be any in the reviews. 

Thanks in anticipation!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Better safe than sorry, use a site. I would be out of my tree with worry if my missus was wild camping alone, even for 1 night.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Cornish Farm at Taunton is a good place.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.tudorcaravanpark.com/index.php

Worth a look,,, Not far from M5 and a nice site...


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

We have just been to The Minnows, a CC affiliated site 1 mile off the M5 junction 27 in Taunton.01884 821770 or www.ukparks.co.uk/minnows
Pleasant enough and very safe should be £11.55 for the night for 1 person.

Good luck and enjoy,
Dave


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

tonka said:


> http://www.tudorcaravanpark.com/index.php
> 
> Worth a look,,, Not far from M5 and a nice site...


.... and only 2 miles from our place if you want her to look in. Would have offered a parking spot on our drive, but our van is parked there!

I would second the OP's view - it is a superb place and a good pub, doing excellent food, at its gate. Placed mid-way between J13 and J14 of the M5 and only a short distance from the A38.

Colin


----------

